# CPU Mainboard ??



## Technodex (27. Mai 2015)

Hi  Was empfehlt ihr für 180€ An CPU , Mainboard und DDR3 min 8gb? ? 

Ich wollte damit Bf4 auf HIGH Spielen ohne das die FPS unter 50 Droppt ^^ 

Graka würd eine GTX 750 ti oder empfehlt ihr eine andere für 150€


----------



## luki0710 (27. Mai 2015)

Sind in die 180€ die RAM Riegel und die CPU mit eingefasst


----------



## Technodex (27. Mai 2015)

180€ Für RAM CPU und Mainboard ^^ (ich weiss das , das net viel ist aber mit meinem Alter wird daruass auch net mehr ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

Puh, das wird an sich zu knapp. Was hast du denn derzeit für nen PC?

RAM: 8GB kosten 53€ Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Board:   zB das hier ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  58€

Dann sind es schon 111€. Und für nur 70€ bekommst du keine guten CPU, nur nen Pentium G-Serie für 50-60€, der ist dann so "stark" wie ein alter Intel Q9500 oder AMD X4 955. Für 40-50e mehr wäre ein Core i3 drin, der ist schon deutlich besser geeignet für BF4.

Bei nem aktuellen AMD-Setting würde es ähnlich aussehen. Board auch so 50-60€, CPU dann ein FX-4300, der ist aber nicht besser als der Pentium G. Besser wäre da dann ein FX-6300 oder 6350 für ebenfalls ca 50€ mehr, aber die sind schwächer als der Core i3.

Und die Grafikkarte: eine AMD R7 260X mit 2GB kostet nur 115-120€ und ist genau so stark. D.h. wenn du bei der Grafikkarte vlt. die nimmst, hast du mehr Geld für die CPU, dann wäre vlt. doch das Setting mit dem COre i3 drin, auch wenn das in der Summe ein wenig mehr ist als die von Dir wohl geplanten 330€.


Das Problem bei Deinem Budget ist, dass du schon mit 50€ mehr gleich VIEL besser dastehen würdest. Kannst du Dir nicht von Eltern, Oma oder so was borgen, was du dann pro Monat abzahlst?


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Derzeitiger PC ? AMD Phenom 9950 Quad Core BE
Graka GTX 560 TI 
Ram 8gb (Kaputt -.-)

Wie  wäre es wenn ich 330 für RAM CPU und Mainboard hole und die GTX 560 ti  erstmal behalte und dan bis 29 Juni auf meinen Geburtstag  warte ???

WV % wäre den der AMD FX 4300 besser als mein jetzige CPU? 

Und wie schneller wäre die GTX 750 Ti ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Der FX-4300 ist vielleicht 15-20% schneller, also keine große Steigerung, wenn man das Alter des 9550 bedenkt. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall lieber das Set mit dem core i3 nehmen und erst mal mit der 560 Ti "leben". Toll ist die GTX 750 Ti aber auch nicht, die schafft in BF4 auf Max ohne AA / AF ca 30 FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti im Test - Battlefield 4 (Seite 25) - HT4U.net  und ist kaum schneller als die deutlich billigere R7 260X, und eine R9 270X, die nur 30€ mehr kostet als die GTX 750 Ti, ist direkt ca. 45% (!) schneller - du wärst also echt nicht schlau, wenn die die GTX 750 Ti nehmen würdest...  du gibst insgesamt am Ende ja ca. 330€ + 140€,m also 470€ aus, und DIE 30€ mehr für eine 270X und dann direkt satte 45% mehr FPS wären gut angelegt.

Lediglich falls Dein Netzteil nicht stark genug ist, "musst" du halt eine 750 Ti oder auch R7 260X nehmen.


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Wie wäre die 270X https://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-r9-270x-double-dissipation-edition-r9-270x-cdj4-a1096535.html ?????

oder die ^^ https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-270x-dual-x-11217-01-20g-a1012536.html

Welchen i3 den ^^ ? ich hab jz nochmal für 30€+ gesorgt ^^

Dafür müsste es dan aber die https://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-r9-270x-double-dissipation-edition-r9-270x-cdj4-a1096535.html  werden

und um noch was zu sparen würd ich den ram nehmen : http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-KHX16...sim_147_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0TX2EV6GGVBPPBPZFJR9


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Bitte lies mal meinen Comment, war zeitgleich mit Deinem. Dein Vorhaben wäre die echt dümmste Wahl, die man treffen kann, wenn du auf eine veraltete CPU setzt nur weil die "billig" ist, und dazu die überteuerte 750 Ti

Schau mal hier: Intel Core i3 4330 (Prozessoren) Test - Wie schnell sind die Haswell-Dual-Cores? - GameStar.de    da ist ein core i3 meistens schneller als selbst die FX-8000er-CPUs von AMD, oder zumindest nur ein WENIG schwächer. D.h. der hält mit nem FX-8000er mit, der mind 140-150€ kostet und NATÜRLICH deutlich stärker als ein FX-4300 ist.


und wegen VGA: das geht auch per DVI auf VGA-Adapter, da muss die Karte nicht selber VGA haben


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

hab jz auch noch ein paar sachen Geschrieben ^^ siehe über deinem ^^

aber wie ich jz gesehen hab ist der ram net verfügbar :/


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Wie wär der Ram  http://www.amazon.de/HyperX-HX316C1...=UTF8&qid=1432812466&sr=1-4&keywords=DDr3+Ram

Edit:grad gemerkt das der nur 4gb hat ...


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Wie wär das 

CPU AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard http://www.amazon.de/MSI-970A-G46-SockelAM3-Mainboard-Speicher/dp/B0073JYZ48 

Ram Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 400€ Sind das mindeste was ich rausholen kann ...

Edit Mainboard hab ich eins gefunden ^^ 
Wie findet ihr die Zusammenstellung ?

Und ich hab mal gehört das AMD Karten bei gewissen Spielen schlechter als Nvidia karten laufen ist das ein großer Unterschied oder geht der ??

Oder das Board? : http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-970a-ud3-a648214.html


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Würde ein 550W Netzteil reichen ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Also, ICH würde lieber den Core i3 nehmen, je nach dem, welchen Shops du nimmst, einen 4140, 4150, 4160 oder 4170, sollte 115-120€ kosten. Und dazu eben das von mir genannte Board. Mit dem Ballistix-RAM zusammen wäre das ein gutes Paket, wo du auch vlt später mal eine noch mal viel bessere CPU nachrüsten könntest.

Und 550W reichen. Hat das Netzteil denn 2 PCIe-Stecker?

Wegen AMD und Nvidia: es gibt bei beiden Herstellern einzelne Modelle, die besser und schlechter sind. Die ALLERbeste Nvidia ist besser als die beste AMD, aber bei den Karten bis 300€ bekommst du bei AMD an sich immer MEHR Leistung fürs Geld bzw. die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld. Eine GTX 960 für 200€ zb ist besser als eine R9 270X, kostet aber eben auch 30-40€ mehr. Eine GTX 750 Ti ist ein BISSCHEN besser als eine R7 260X, kostet aber DEUTLICH mehr. Als Orientierung von 100 bis 250€:

AMD R7 260X mit 2GB ca 115€
5% schneller, aber direkt mit nem Preis von 130-140€ kommt die GTX 750 Ti
40% schneller ist dann aber für nur 20-30€ Aufpreis schon die AMD R9 270X
weitere 15% schneller wäre dann eine AMD R9 280 für 190€
Fast gleichschnell, vlt ein klein wenig schneller ist die Nvidia GTX 960 für 200€
Nochmal 15% schneller ist dann die AMD R9 280X für 230€


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Der FX6300  kostet jz 98€ Das ist halt schon was Günstiger ^^ 

Wo sehe ich wieviele PCIe Stecker mein Netzteil hat ^^ ?

Edit: Der FX 3600 hat glaub ich 6 Kerne Threads  (Weiss garde net wie man das nennt^^)  bringen die viel Unterschied zu einem Quad Core ?


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Aber mit dem Setup würde BF4 auf Hoch (muss net Ultra) laufen? mit stabilen 50-60 FPS? 

Edit: Aber Witcher 3 würde nicht laufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Also, der core i3 ist nun mal schneller als der FX 6300, fast so schnell wie eine FX-8350. Und die 15-20€ lohnen sich, auch weil du dann einen moderneren Untersatz hast (zB auch PCIe3.0, was du bei AMD nicht hast). Der AMD hat zwar mehr Kerne und Takt, basiert aber auf alter Technik. Kannst du Dir quasi als LKW vorstellen, und den Intel als PKW - da ist der PWK dann mit 4 Zylindern und 90PS trotzdem schneller als der LKW mit 8 Zylindern und 200PS  


Aber ob das - also ein core i3 und dazu noch eine AMD R9 270X - für hohe Details bei BF4 reicht, das kann ich nun wirklich nicht versprechen. Aber es reicht auf jeden Fall VIEL eher, als wenn du einen FX-6300 und eine GTX 750 Ti nimmst, oder nen FX-6300 und eine R9 270X.


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Ok Vielen dank ^^


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Also laut diesem Video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdZoFYBoRXc) Müsste GTA V auf Very High laufen ^^ könnte das Stimmen ^^ ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Das ist ohne AA, dann kann das durchaus sein. AA zieht halt viel Leistung, und wenn du das weglässt, ist das gut möglich. Mit nem i3 wäre es dann wohl noch ein paar FPS schneller.


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Schon Lustig wie du zwanghaft mir den i3 anbringen willst^^

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Der i3 IST halt besser - das ist Fakt. Und der kostet ja nun nicht 100€ mehr oder so...    Und du hast dann halt die bessere Basis, wenn du später mal vlt ne neue CPU draufmachen willst. 

Hier ein Video mit nem i3 und einer GTX 760 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_MPb7Rinq0   die GTX 760 ist wiederum fast identisch zur R9 270X von der Leistung her, was du wiederum hier am Beispiel von BF4 unschwer sehen kannst Kurz und knapp: MSI Radeon R9 270X Mini-ITX im Test - Battlefield 4 (Seite 23) - HT4U.net


Für BF4 im Mulitplayer wird es aber mit der CPU, auch mit einem FX-6300, immer schwerer, je mehr Spieler dann auf der Map sind. Beide CPUs sind halt nur "Einsteiger"-Modelle bei heutigem Stand.


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Welches Board bräuchte ich den für einen i3 ^^

ist der i3 überhaupt ein Quad Core Processor ^^?

Edit: Du meinst den http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i3-4130-bx80646i34130-a993678.html ??

Edit: Das mainboard ? http://geizhals.de/asrock-b85-pro4-90-mxgqb0-a0uayz-a953112.html


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Da das Mainboard 20€ weniger kostet komme ich auf den gleichen gesamt Preis wie vorhin ^^ aber wie lange wird der i3 halten ^^ (Mir reichen Niedrige Settings) also in mind 2 Jahren müsste ich wieder Aufrüsten ??


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Jo, die Kombination passt. Aber wie lange es "reichen" wird, kann man Dir echt nicht sagen. Es hängt auch von den Ansprüchen ab, und auch davon, was die Spiele verlangen werden. Da steigt aber allgemein die CPU-Anforderung nur sehr langsam, da die Games wegen der Spielekonsolen nicht soooo starke CPUs brauchen (es wird ja an sich jedes PC-Game in seinem Kern auch für Konsole entwickelt, so dass die benötigte CPU-Power nicht so extrem ist, weil Konsolen da nicht so viel bieten können)

Aber in zahlreichen Spiele Tests ist halt auch ein FX-8350 von AMD nicht viel stärker als der Core i3, und in den weitaus meisten Games ist der Core i3 eben sogar schneller als ein AMD FX der 6000er-Serie. Erst ein Core i5 wäre nennenswert stärker als der core i3, das kostet dann aber direkt 170-180€. Vielleicht wäre es klug, so zu sapren, dass du schon in 1 oder 1,5 Jahren mal einen core i5 nachrüsten kannst, weil du dann auch noch bestimmt welche günstig bekommen wirst - wenn du eher 2 Jahre oder länger wartest, kann es sein, dass man im Handel keine passenden CPUs mehr bekommst oder nur noch überteuerte Restposten. Denn so alle 2-3 Jahre gibt es halt immer GANZ neue Sockel. Das gilt aber auch für AMD, also nicht denken, dass du bei AMd "länger" noch neue, gute CPUs bekommen wirst    oder was natürlich auch geht: irgendwann einen gebrauchten core i5 oder i7 holen.

Technisch hat der core i3 nur zwei Kerne, aber pro Kern 2 "Threads", so dass er 4 Threads hat - er ist also ne Art Vierkerner. Und weil die aktuelle Intel-Technik insgesamt effizienter und moderner als bei AMD ist, reicht das eben aus, um mit AMDs mitzuhalten, die an sich mehr Kerne und Takt haben.


----------



## Technodex (28. Mai 2015)

Aso ok danke ^^ Schönen Abend noch ^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

jo, dir auch.


----------

